# Finally Football Season



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Well the wait is finally over and the season is really under way. My wife and I went to the Texan's season opener against the Chiefs and it was actually fun for a change. They looked like a real team today in their 20-3 domination. I almost wish I had kept season tickets. Almost. I ended up just taking my little Sony and didn't even use it much. The game was interesting enough. Now if my Cowboys can do the same to the Giants tonight, my weekend will end up being a good one.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

Very cool....


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea, just saw the score go by on the screen a little while ago while watching "da Bears" on TV. Glad to see our Texans on the wining side and looking good. Great shots and nice perspective on the flag. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

have you been watching any real football? World Cup Rugby I mean...


do the Giants look any bigger than the Chiefs? they sure look little on that field!
and that's one very big flat, i have to say.

thanks for the peep into the stadium 

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

We do NOT have Giants...we have Texans ...and they are MUCH bigger, of course...Rich


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Gator Nutz, looks like you had a good weekend. The Cowboys did win tonight along with the Texans. Texas, Texas A&M, and Texas Tech all won as well on Saturday. I think most people in Texas had a good football weekend!


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

koru i have been watching the world cup, great opening game. the all blacks and s africa do look good. someday i will go to one.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

iwant2fish said:


> koru i have been watching the world cup, great opening game. the all blacks and s africa do look good. someday i will go to one.


i've been watching a little of it too. it's getting exciting.


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

since this a photography forum, took these a month age with my new nikon d-50. still learning the camera, but not bad considering we were about a hundrud yards from the game. that is the us eagle vs munster from irleand.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/show/


----------

